# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Форум нужно реанимировать ?

## Севастьяна

Замечаю что на форуме явно меньше общаются, чем это было скажем в 2011 году,когда я сюда пришла. Совсем нет ни новых тем ни новых постов.. В прежние года тут было гораздо оживленнее и общение кипело ... А сейчас, не то. Как Вы думаете в чем причина ? И как можно Реанимировать форум ?

----------


## Игорёк

Потому что интернет меняется, появилось много сайтов, из-за возросших скоростей выросла популярность видео информации. На всех форумах снизилась посещаемость. Ничего увы не сделать.

----------


## ноль

Чего не спим, Севочка?

----------


## Гражданин

Думаю,что форумы не так популярны нынче как  в 2008, например.  Во-вторых блочат провайдеры.
На счет конкурентов ты о каком? О форуме социофобов, где  права модера дают Цыпе и сестрой? :Wink: 
Вот на харкаче(двач, сосач) народ и оживленные беседы есть всегда)

----------


## Dementiy

Сейчас популярность сайта определяет то, сколько денег вложено в его раскрутку.
Но кто станет раскручивать суицид-форум, который балансирует на грани правового поля?

Кроме того, вложенные деньги нужно оправдать, а это не предвидится.
Думаю, что сейчас форум существует на чистом энтузиазме. 
И на том спасибо.  :Smile:

----------


## Севастьяна

> Сейчас популярность сайта определяет то, сколько денег вложено в его раскрутку.
> Но кто станет раскручивать суицид-форум, который балансирует на грани правового поля?
> 
> Кроме того, вложенные деньги нужно оправдать, а это не предвидится.
> Думаю, что сейчас форум существует на чистом энтузиазме. 
> И на том спасибо.


 раньше в форум также не вкладывали, однако активность была намного выше... Мне кажется тут отпугивает жесткая модерация Тряпки . Например только при мне видела что он сносил тему ни в чем не повинного новичка, котораый писал " Над нами издеваются" и при прочтении ссылки на видео с комнатой полной тараканов и какие-то инстанции у соц структур. Как я поняла речь шла от человека которому назначали опекунов по причине психич. инвалидности . Соглашусь что тема выглядела немного не раскрыто и непонятно . Но эта ж не причина чтобы тему сносить ? 
Я писала этому новичку в личку, но тот не отвечал, соглашусь это странно. НО надо учитывать специфику форума. Тут люди в депре . И они не обязаны быть идеально последовательны . А Тряпка это не учитывает, мне кажется. Совсем не учитывает...
Этот форум должен идти на встречу людям, а не наоборот ( И если нет грубых нарушений типо пропаганды способов, или оскорблений -то темы Не должны удалятся ..

----------


## Игорёк

Та тема была рассылкой. Не в тряпке дело. На всех форумах где я сидел упала посещаемость. При том они совершенно разной тематики, и если раньше там общались практически в онлайн режиме, то сейчас это 2-3 сообщения в неделю. Всё неизбежно меняется.

----------


## Игорёк

могу делать какие-нибудь технические статейки про свою жизнь (позитивные). Внести так сказать свой вклад в общее благо, если конечно это будет кому-то интересно, что врядли.

----------


## Балда

> Думаю,что форумы не так популярны нынче как  в 2008, например.  Во-вторых блочат провайдеры.
> На счет конкурентов ты о каком? О форуме социофобов, где  права модера дают Цыпе и сестрой?
> Вот на харкаче(двач, сосач) народ и оживленные беседы есть всегда)


  На дваче ты поддержку не получишь. Даже больше - тебя там облают и попросят сдохнуть. И общение так такое же. Один мат и оскорбления. 
Да, вторая проблема, что провайдеры блокируют сайт, хотя он не пропагандирует суицид, а помогает его предотвратить.Приходится прокси-сервер использовать, чтобы войти.

----------


## ноль

> могу делать какие-нибудь технические статейки про свою жизнь


 Делай! Развлекай! И негативные тоже))

----------


## qwe

> могу делать какие-нибудь технические статейки про свою жизнь (позитивные). Внести так сказать свой вклад в общее благо, если конечно это будет кому-то интересно, что врядли.


 Делай)

----------


## Игорёк

Буду иметь ввиду. Хотя со временем очень жестко. Я работаю поздним вечером до ночи, в ускоренном темпе, пиво-то кое как успеваю пить).. Если время и настроение позволит - обязательно что-нибудь поснимаю.

----------


## Nabat

Но лучше негативное)

----------


## Тринити

> могу делать какие-нибудь технические статейки про свою жизнь (позитивные). Внести так сказать свой вклад в общее благо, если конечно это будет кому-то интересно, что врядли.


 Пиши,а то такое впечатление что тут уже все вымерли.
Хотя может это и не впечатление вовсе.....

Сама тоже могла написать бы,да только все мысли о смерти. Зачем об этом писать. Тут и так этого хватает. Да и если честно,модерация строговата. Точно весь текст удалят,смысл писать тогда ноль.

----------


## Гражданин

> На дваче ты поддержку не получишь. Даже больше - тебя там облают и попросят сдохнуть. И общение так такое же. Один мат и оскорбления.


 Ну смотря какой тред и тематика. Например там есть скрытый раздел для хикканов, бывают грустнотреды. Недавно буквально там подняли шумиху в рунете и посадят скоро хипстеров, которые изнасиловали 16 девушку на вписке. Бывают интересные треды.

----------


## ноль

По вашему это считается интересным, когда насилуют девушек?

----------


## Севастьяна

> Да и если честно,модерация строговата. Точно весь текст удалят,смысл писать тогда ноль.


 Вот и я о том же ! Еще кто-то тут писал про общее снижение посещаемости форумов, но я не соглашусь. К примеру, на форуме социофобия.ру посещаемость только возросла.

----------


## Игорёк

> Вот и я о том же ! Еще кто-то тут писал про общее снижение посещаемости форумов, но я не соглашусь. К примеру, на форуме социофобия.ру посещаемость только возросла.


 Всё может быть. Я писал про свои форумы, они почти вымерли.

----------


## Игорёк

> Пиши,а то такое впечатление что тут уже все вымерли.
> Хотя может это и не впечатление вовсе.....
> 
> Сама тоже могла написать бы,да только все мысли о смерти. Зачем об этом писать. Тут и так этого хватает. Да и если честно,модерация строговата. Точно весь текст удалят,смысл писать тогда ноль.


 Постоянно думать о смерти это как минимум скучно. Какие-то занятия надо иметь всеравно, хотябы временно отвлекаться, хуже не будет )

----------


## Балда

> Ну смотря какой тред и тематика. Например там есть скрытый раздел для хикканов, бывают грустнотреды. Недавно буквально там подняли шумиху в рунете и посадят скоро хипстеров, которые изнасиловали 16 девушку на вписке. Бывают интересные треды.


  Я видела это шумиху. Там больше стебались над ней и искали видео и изнасилованием. разве это нормально? Они себя считают полицией нравов, а на деле гнилой народец там сидит.

----------


## Гражданин

> Я видела это шумиху. Там больше стебались над ней и искали видео и изнасилованием. разве это нормально? Они себя считают полицией нравов, а на деле гнилой народец там сидит.


 Вообще стебаться над ней в какой-то степени они имели право. Потому что малолетняя дура отчасти сама виновата,пошла на вписку с  6 парнями. На ее странице много картиночек и статусов про наркотики. И вообще если на дваче травят,тов сех подряд ( и "шлюху",и "хипстеров"). Все дело в отношении,понимании.что атм своя атмосфера,культура и традиции общения. Ну и  не стоит относится ко всему серьезно. Не нравится тред,скрыл. Есть не только раздел бред, но и интересные для когото тематические.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Форумы как формат общения уходят. Мир вообще никогда не стоит на месте - что-то приходит, что-то уходит. Вот сейчас приходят соцсети, форумы уходят. И plaksivaya_tryapka тут совершенно не при чём.

----------


## Гражданин

Скорее уже ушли, уходить они начали еще раньше. На моей памяти были раньше уютненькие форумы, которых нет уже пару лет.

----------


## Dementiy

Честно говоря, не понимаю как можно общаться в соц. сетях.
Ни цитирования, ни тегов, ни смайликов.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Все сообщения лепятся в одну ленту. 
В итоге любой пост (будь-то важный или пустой) утопает в потоке флуда.

Нет. В плане развития какой-то темы, форумы гораздо удобнее.
Правда и у форумов есть свои недостатки.
Если бы я занимался разработкой php-движка для общения в интернете, то сделал бы ставку на древовидную структуру.

----------


## ноль

* Dementiy  * , аналогично. Не понимаю о чём можно часами трепаться в соц.сетях. "Привет, как дела" раздражают и быстро надоедают, на форумах хоть можно мнение со стороны "левых" людей послушать в обсуждении темы,  а в сетях больше приятельское общение, пожалуй.

----------


## Простоя

> могу делать какие-нибудь технические статейки про свою жизнь (позитивные). Внести так сказать свой вклад в общее благо, если конечно это будет кому-то интересно, что врядли.


 А это идея! Ты раньше что-нибудь писал уже? Только лучше постить не на этот форум, а куда-нибудь еще. Если набьешь руку - можно будет даже продавать статьи или писать по заказу. 
Я уже пишу. При моем-то знании грамматики. Вот такая я наглая и самоуверенная. Бедные читатели.

----------


## Игорёк

> А это идея! Ты раньше что-нибудь писал уже? Только лучше постить не на этот форум, а куда-нибудь еще. Если набьешь руку - можно будет даже продавать статьи или писать по заказу. 
> Я уже пишу. При моем-то знании грамматики. Вот такая я наглая и самоуверенная. Бедные читатели.


 Я думал над этим несколько дней. Но ничего особо интересного не придумал. Хотелось бы снять что-то такое чего нет в инете (на ютубе например). У меня пока в работе одна банальная скукота. Поберегу мировые ресурсы сети) 
  ну и как бы еще один аргумент что мне некогда особо сейчас этим заниматься, осваивать видеоредактор и т.д.
 Что ты пишешь ? на какую тему ? выкладывай сюда.

----------


## Простоя

> Поберегу мировые ресурсы сети) 
>   ну и как бы еще один аргумент что мне некогда особо сейчас этим заниматься, осваивать видеоредактор и т.д.


 От чего побережешь? От себя? Или от своих ученических работ? 
А почему другим можно постить, а кому-то нет?

Я считаю, что если нравится дело, надо смело учиться и делать ошибки. В любом деле требуется очень много времени, чтобы стать в нем успешным. Поэтому это нормально, что будет что-то не получатся и придется прилагать немалые усилия. Но если это твое... Оно того стоит. И пусть критики со своих елок попадают. У тебя же своя цель.
Другое дело, если оно тебе особо не надо. Тогда можно не напрягаться особо.

А вообще на тему машин можно много всего интересного и нужного людям придумать. Я бы стала смотреть серию видео, как быть в аварийной ситуации, или как сделать простой косметический ремонт (царапину абрать или вмятину небольшую) самому подручными средствами и т.д.

Это очень перспективная тема. Ее можно развивать в очень многих направлениях. А у тебя есть опыт с машинами - большой плюс.

А когда 3D-принтеры пойдут на масс-маркет... Можно продавать схемы зап.частей  :Smile:  чтобы простой народ наконец перестали грабить производители.

----------


## Игорёк

Поберегу от информационного мусора) 

Да, желания особого нет. Заработать на этом я не смогу, хотябы из-за конкуренции, а заниматься просто так - некогда.

Бывает вижу ролики где авторы как бы не совсем правильно что-то делают, инстинктивно хочется сделать что-то свое, со ссылкой на этого недалекого человека, доказать свою правоту, выставить себя героем (на ютубе море роликов, типа "ответ Иван Иванычу") Но моей воли в этом направлении не хватает даже на то чтобы написать "мегакрутой" камент. О каких съемках тут может идти речь, при моем поверхностном знании компа и фобиях ?) 
Может что-то и сниму, но это не будет чем-то революционным, скорее всего это будет слабенькое подобие того что уже где-то есть.

----------


## Reita

> Честно говоря, не понимаю как можно общаться в соц. сетях.
> Ни цитирования, ни тегов, ни смайликов.


 Цитирование элементарно делается выделением текста другим цветом,а смайлы так вообще фигня,скобки ещё никто не отменял  :Stick Out Tongue:  
  То,что контакт съел все форумы-так это факт ещё 3-летней давности,но соц.сети-это попса,это масс-маркет,а нормальные тематические форумы с целевой аудиторией прочно останутся на своей нишевой позиции и будут жить вопреки всем ветрам.Так что я бы не стал сильно беспокоиться по этому поводу.

----------


## Dementiy

Попробуй тут, реанимируй, с нашим "законодательством" (в кавычках потому, что язык не поворачивается назвать это законом).
Вот и сейчас, у ростелекома очередное обострение.

P.S. Надо все таки материально поддержать разработчиков Tor-а...

----------


## neji

это всё эти сраные соцсети, да

----------


## Reni

а где чат?

----------


## Ранний

Я свой вклад в реанимацию вношу и буду вносить, пока в моей стране совсем не запретят доступ на зарубежные айпи-адреса, или пока будет биться мое сердце.

----------


## microbe

Вот сейчас думаю форум реально стал пуст как никогда раньше, а то разговоры были в прошлом ерунда.

----------


## Unity

...Что может свидетельствовать о чудесной тенденции к снижению количества потенциальных самоубийц...

----------


## microbe

*Unity*, только рад что такое происходит.

----------


## Vesorv

Я знаю, как его можно реанимировать.

Можно разрешить читать форум только зарегистрированным пользователям, а гостям запретить. 
Тогда люди будут вынуждены регистрироваться на форуме и, возможно, будут больше писать. А 
тем,  кто будет мало писать (определенное количество сообщений за определенное время) -  
блокировать возможность читать форум. 

С одной стороны - идея хорошая (на форуме, возможно, будут больше писать), а с другой - плохая, 
так как многим не понравится то, что их к чему-то обязывают.

Активность на форуме ведь зависит от самих пользователей. Сам форум - это только площадка для 
обмена информации.

----------


## 4ёрный

А зачем привлекать лишнее внимание? Кому надо - сами найдут. К тому же, большинство тем уже обговорено. Они есть в архиве. И не только здесь. Основной вопрос - "как быстро и безболезненно" намазан толстым слоем в рунете вместе с ответами. Другой вопрос - "как поддержать в трудную минуту" заочно почти нерешаем. Ибо форумные посты - лишь сухое отражение мыслей писАвшего. Даже эмодзи не могут помочь. А помогать (если чувствуешь необходимость) нужно лично. Что редко возможно.

----------


## 4ёрный

И люди в депре с постели вставать не хотят, не то что писать на форуме. По себе знаю.

----------


## microbe

Я наоборот когда в депре вообще не могу заснуть.

----------

